# Question on Burm gens....



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

If I put my Albino green to a Granite het albino,then breed the offspring in the future what percentage of the clutch would be GreenGranites or 'greenits'?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> If I put my Albino green to a Granite het albino,then breed the offspring in the future what percentage of the clutch would be GreenGranites or 'greenits'?


albino green x granite het 'bino =

50% normal 100% triple het albino, granite + green
50% albino 100% het granite + green 


Because neither parent has both green and granite, you will have to breed the offspring to get greenits. So...

normal (trp het) x normal (trp het) = 


27/64 normal (poss trp het bino, green, granite)
9/64 albino (poss dbl het granite, green)
9/64 green (poss dbl het granite, albino)
9/64 granite (poss dbl het green, albino
3/64 granite green (poss het albino)
3/64 green albino (poss het granite)
3/64 albino granite (poss het green
1/64 albino green granite


normal (trp het) x albino (dbl het)

9/32 normal 100% albino poss het green, granite
9/32 albino poss het green, granite
3/32 green 100% het albino poss het granite
3/32 granite 100% het albino poss het green
3/32 albino green poss het granite
3/32 albino granite poss het green
1/32 green granite 100% het albino
1/32 albino green granite


hope this helps 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

bothrops said:


> albino green x granite het 'bino =
> 
> 50% normal 100% triple het albino, granite + green
> 50% albino 100% het granite + green
> ...


Thankyou that man! Talk about coming through mate,nice one.That's exactly what I was looking for.:notworthy:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You're welcome! (I'm just chuffed I beat Ssthisto for a change!:lol2

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

See if you can beat SSthisto this time..

I basically would like all the possibilities of genetics in a chart. I am currently looking to buy a pair of burms - but I would be interested in perhaps breeding either greens (where the clutch comes out greens, normals and albinos, so not sure what the parents would be) Or - I am interested in granites, and so what exactly I can put together to produce green granites with normal granites.

Im sorry about this, Im ok with retic genetics but rubbish with burms and as I currently have an albino male I want to take that into acc and not get anything with albino unless its het. Omg now im confusing you!

When you decipher this message (if you can) I would love some help rofl! x


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> See if you can beat SSthisto this time..
> 
> I basically would like all the possibilities of genetics in a chart. I am currently looking to buy a pair of burms - but I would be interested in perhaps breeding either greens (where the clutch comes out greens, normals and albinos, so not sure what the parents would be) Or - I am interested in granites, and so what exactly I can put together to produce green granites with normal granites.
> 
> ...


If you understand retic genetics then you understand burm genetics (and corns and mice and horses and leopard geckos etc etc, it's all the same!)
With burms the three main morphs (green, albino and granite) are all simple recessive. So....... to your task!

Not got time tonight to do all possible combinations but may have a bash tomorrow, but for now I'll have a crack at your posers.

firstly greens.

The minimum you will require is two het green animals. If you currently have an albino male then you need a green female. Breeding them will give you normals all 100% het green and albino. If you put one of these back to either parent you will get 50% normal and 50% whatever morph the parent is, all 100% the other morph.

If you breed two siblings you will get

*9/16 normal 66% possible het albino and green* (that breaks down as 1/16 normals, 2/16 normal het albino, 2/16 normal het green and 4/16 dbl het green and albino - but of course you won't know which is which without breeding trials)
*3/16 green 66% poss het albino *(i.e. one green and two greens het albino)
*3/16 albino 66% poss het green*
*1/16 albino green*


If you want normals, greens and albinos in you litter then your best bet is to save the male and just buy a green het albino and an albino het green as that will give you much better odds and also 100% hets (no guessing/luck/playing the odds etc and therefore a better sell on value. Full clutch would be;

25% normal 100% dbl het green albino
25% green 100% het albino
25% albino 100% het green
25% albino green


For the green granites you will need the same thing, just replace albino with granite in both of the above examples. You could use green, granite and albino interchangably in the above examples. For all three, see my original post!

although if you *just* want green granites and granites then your best parents are a green granite plus a granite het green to get 50% granite (100% het green) and 50% green granite.


The most you can expect from your current male is albino in the first generation, unless he is carrying hets that you don't know about (what were his parents?). If he is 'just' an albino then to get greens or granites you will need two generations.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

great thread:no1: but please dont call them greenits lmao!!


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

lefty said:


> great thread:no1: but* please dont call them greenits* lmao!!


It's a dreadful name isn't it? I picked it up on the American forums,seems to be catching on out there.:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Any one actually got a picture of a green granite? I know the genetics, but I've not seen those two phenotypes combined in the same animal. Surely the patternless green removes the influence of the granite?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

bothrops said:


> If you understand retic genetics then you understand burm genetics (and corns and mice and horses and leopard geckos etc etc, it's all the same!)
> With burms the three main morphs (green, albino and granite) are all simple recessive. So....... to your task!
> 
> Not got time tonight to do all possible combinations but may have a bash tomorrow, but for now I'll have a crack at your posers.
> ...


Excellent! thank you very much! Very helpfull!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> I basically would like all the possibilities of genetics in a chart.


Not going to happen. 

There are 6^n possible matings with n pairs of genes and two versions of the gene (normal and mutant versions). This is true whether the mutant gene in each gene pair is dominant, recessive, or codominant to the normal gene. So with 1 gene pair there are 6^1 = 6 possible matings, with 2 gene pair there are 6^2 = 36 possible matings, with 3 gene pairs there are 6^3 = 216 possible matings, and so on. However, here is a short cut.

normal//normal = two normal genes in the gene pair.
mutant//mutant = two mutant genes in the gene pair
normal//mutant = a normal gene and a mutant gene in the gene pair.

1. normal//normal X normal//normal -->
all babies are normal//normal

2. normal//normal X normal//mutant -->
1/2 normal//normal
1/2 normal//mutant

3. normal//normal X mutant//mutant -->
all babies are normal//mutant

4. normal//mutant X normal//mutant -->
1/4 normal//normal
2/4 normal//mutant
1/4 mutant//mutant

5. normal//mutant X mutant//mutant -->
1/2 normal//mutant
1/2 mutant//mutant

6. mutant//mutant X mutant//mutant -->
all babies are mutant//mutant

To do a multiple gene pair mating, pick out the appropriate pairing from the preceeding list of six and multiply the results.

Example: albino het green X het albino het green.

albino X het albino (= mating 5 above) -->
1/2 normal//mutant (het albino)
1/2 mutant//mutant (albino)


het green X het green (= mating 4 above) -->
1/4 normal//normal (normal)
2/4 normal//mutant (het green)
1/4 mutant//mutant (green)

Multiply the two together:
1/2 het albino x 1/4 normal = 1/8 het albino
1/2 het albino x 2/4 het green = 2/8 het albino het green
1/2 het albino x 1/4 green = 1/8 green het albino
1/2 albino x 1/4 normal = 1/8 albino
1/2 albino x 2/4 het green = 2/8 albino het green
1/2 albino x 1/4 green = 1/8 albino green

Clear as mud?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Thanks to all for posting,I'm glad I started this now,and Paul it all made sense to me,thanks.


----------

